# Some hybrids of Paph. sanderianum



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Here 3 interesting hybrids of Paph. _sanderianum_.

_Paph_. Duke of Earl - _kolopakingii _x _adductum_







_Paph_. Michael Koopowitz - _philippinense _X _sanderianum_






_Paph_. Wössner Sander's Love - Mercatelii X _sanderianum_






The pictures are not the best. I must learn a little bit more about the way to make better digital pictures.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Mahon (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice hybrids! 

-Pat


----------



## Bolero (Nov 23, 2006)

That Michael Koopowitz is amazing!!! Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 23, 2006)

ORG said:


> I must learn a little bit more about the way to make better digital pictures.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



Did you get a digital camera, Olaf? What kind did you get.

Kyle


----------



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Kyle,
I have my Fuji Finepix now the 2nd year but have always some problems to make excellent pictures, especially when I must use the flash. I have better experiences and results with my other Camera,, a Nikon for making slides. 

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

ORG said:


> Here 3 interesting hybrids of Paph. _sanderianum_.
> 
> _Paph_. Duke of Earl - _kolopakingii _x _adductum_
> 
> Olaf



Hi Olaf, 

I'm confused - is Duke of Earl (_kolopakingii x adductum_) or is there indeed some _sanderianum_ in there? I just bought a _kolo x adductum_ and didn't have a photo, but I was confused because you mentioned these were all sanderianum hybrids? 

That Michael Koopowitz is wonderful!!


----------



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Heather,
I have made a mistake in the headline.
I showed 2 sanderianum hybrids and one kolopakingii-hybrid.
The first picture is really Paph. Duke of Earl - kolopkaingii with adductum

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Wendy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice Olaf! Thanks you. That Michael Koopowitz is spectacular.

I'm wondering the same thing as Heather about the Paph Duke of Earl too. Not that i wouldn't mind having that in my collection....:drool: I'll wrestle you for it Heather!


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

Fabulous! Thank you Olaf, I had looked to see if this was registered yet and couldn't find a record of it. Now my database has both an up to date name and photo (if you don't mind me using your photo. It is purely for personal use to show a representation of the grex.) 

You made my day!


----------



## ORG (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Heather,
please use the picture

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Wendy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Heather (and Olaf!). I'll put that one on my list for next time Sam comes up here for a show.


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

Oops...(duh...)
I've been on such an _adductum_ hybrid spree lately, I made a little mistake and got excited upon seeing Olaf's photo.  (blame it on the tryptophan!)

Wendy, I am actually getting _gigantifolium x kolopakingii_ from Sam next week, but he does have other _adductum_ hybrids so he may very well have it. Still worth checking! Sorry for being so flakey.


----------



## Marco (Nov 24, 2006)

Great hybrids. Thanks for the great pictures Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, nice photos, plants, flowers. Where is your growing area located.


----------



## ORG (Nov 24, 2006)

The palnts are in the nursery of my friend Franz Glanz in Unterwössen in Sourg Bavaria near the border to Austria. It is only some minutes from my home.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

